# Ah, A rally 240SX



## Wrar (Nov 8, 2005)

I recently rallycrossed my 240SX and unfortunately, I blew a rear strut! Not surprising, the 1 foot mud covered rut and open diff had something to do with that 

Is anyone aware of a rally suspension for the S13? I know that Nissan ran the S12 in 80s and I guess Nismo made rally specific parts for it.


----------



## Terran200sx (Dec 30, 2004)

You mean like this? THIS WAS YOU!?


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

LOL. that's great. I love that STI wing. :thumbdwn:


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

looks like he's wearing the chameleon painted helmet, too. :loser:


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

Thats a Simpson helmet......... :thumbdwn: 


And to be honest, The closest thing I could think of to rally suspension is Whiteline coilovers, only because I first heard of them on club rally Subies.
Id just get some KYB GR2 shocks and stock springs and go from there.


----------



## Wrar (Nov 8, 2005)

Nismo14-180 said:


> Thats a Simpson helmet......... :thumbdwn:
> And to be honest, The closest thing I could think of to rally suspension is Whiteline coilovers, only because I first heard of them on club rally Subies.
> Id just get some KYB GR2 shocks and stock springs and go from there.


I have KYB GR2s and stock springs. I did look at whiteline coilovers (which I can't afford right now) but they seemed to be aimed at tarmac use, which is pretty different. I might be able to call them, though. Whiteline is known to make great stuff and might throw different springs on the coilovers for me. Who knows?

Also the back end isn't far enough out. Rear drive likes to shake it


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

never heard of this but the s13 uses pretty basic suspension setup so im sure you could custom fit some stuff pretty easily - maybe something made for the n13 pulsar/sunny gtir
its not my pick for a rally car though, youd get spanked by pretty much everything, even FWD civics
Although in rally australia there is a guy who drives a ford falcon ute!


----------



## Wrar (Nov 8, 2005)

Joel said:


> Although in rally australia there is a guy who drives a ford falcon ute!


They run anything and everything in Australia.

I was talking to a friend of mine and we bashed something together mentally that will work: modifying some adjustible Bilsteins, which is what he did on his brother's RX-2. Hopefully I'll have those in next year March/May-ish.

In case you all are curious, yes, I really did rallycross it.


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

Where's the STI wing? LOL. jk. The best suspension I can think of would be searching for some WRX suspension components, and modifying them for your 240 if possible.


----------



## Wrar (Nov 8, 2005)

That wouldn't work. The Impreza's suspension is pretty different in terms of spring length and other important factors. Modifying some BMW intended Bilsteins is likely going to be much easier.


----------

